# Finish for oak workbench top



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

I picked up a used commercially made workbench, with what is described as an Oak (laminated) top. Not sure of the species of Oak. The top was "used" so I have sanded it back to a reasonable finish, and I am now looking for ideas on how to finish it. Danish Oil came to mind ? I appreciate your thoughts.
Greg


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

furniture paste wax w/o silicone...


----------

